# Tilt Back Combo Legs



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

I think that I want to install some legs on the side of my DC30 combo cab.
I've gone through using a nice amp stand and setting the amp on top of something, but both are too conspicuous for the front of the stage pointing back at me. I originally had the amp behind me facing out to the audience but it bleeds into the room too much for the sound guy to handle.

In front of me at my feet, pointed up and back at me has been the ideal situation. I have usually leaned it against some sort of small box draped in multiple layers of fabric (to protect the amp's vinyl and for aesthetics).

I'd like to put tilt back legs on the amp to avoid the need of a box and stack of fabric, as well as allowing more air flow into the open back. Does anyone know where to find legs that don't say Fender on them? (because that doesn't really seem appropriate) Also, I think black may be more fitting than Chrome for this amp, but either could work.
Has anyone come up with any other aesthetically pleasing, yet functional solutions? I just think it would be nice to have something built right onto the amp.
Even though the sound quality of this video is horrible, you can see the structure and appearance of my amp:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGuLd84pWRk


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

http://www.theguitarfiles.com/modul...duct_info&manufacturers_id=67&products_id=807


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Big White Tele said:


> http://www.theguitarfiles.com/modul...duct_info&manufacturers_id=67&products_id=807


Hmm, ya, these Adam Legs seem to be the only other ones I could find so far as well. I imagine how ugly these stubby little things would would look dangling on the sides of my amp when they aren't being used. (I haven't seen these ones actually mounted on an amp) I think it would be easier for me to deal with chrome fender ones.


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

bcmatt said:


> Hmm, ya, these Adam Legs seem to be the only other ones I could find so far as well. I imagine how ugly these stubby little things would would look dangling on the sides of my amp when they aren't being used. (I haven't seen these ones actually mounted on an amp) I think it would be easier for me to deal with chrome fender ones.


I agree, Could you get some made up? Should be pretty simple. You can buy flat stainless steel , cut to size, and polish with Steel wool and a good steel polish, or paint them any color you wish.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Big White Tele said:


> I agree, Could you get some made up? Should be pretty simple. You can buy flat stainless steel , cut to size, and polish with Steel wool and a good steel polish, or paint them any color you wish.


Hmm, I do like the sound of that. I'm not experienced working with metal, that's for sure. Do you know where I would find stainless steel and how I would go about cutting it? 
I had wondered about this. If I can make it look nice, it would be ideal and much more appropriate on my DIY amp.


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

Not sure where your located, but most welding shops will have lengths of it. They can cut you off 2-3 feet. Ive seen it at Canadian Tire, Home Depot, Rona, Home Hardware etc. Cut to lenth with a hacksaw. As for shaping it, a jig saw would work, but would take time. Id just use a grinder, and grind off the corners and shape them like the Fender ones.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Big White Tele said:


> Not sure where your located, but most welding shops will have lengths of it. They can cut you off 2-3 feet. Ive seen it at Canadian Tire, Home Depot, Rona, Home Hardware etc. Cut to lenth with a hacksaw. As for shaping it, a jig saw would work, but would take time. Id just use a grinder, and grind off the corners and shape them like the Fender ones.


Ahha! Great!

My Dad has a grinder! I'm going out to Revelstoke to see my parents tomorrow for a couple days. I doubt I'll find Steel before then, but I can leave the assignment to him perhaps. He builds my cabs for me anyways. I'll just tell him he never finished that one.
Thanks for the tips!


----------



## mcgriff420 (Sep 30, 2008)

+1 fr the welding shops, have them do the work for you.

BTW I love that hardwood panel on your DC30!


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

You might consider a wooden cradle. Cheaper materials, takes paint easily, etc.

I remember building a sort of a desktop bookshelf thingie in woodshop way back when. It had an X-shaped cross-section, with the upper wings of the X much bigger than the lower, so it held the books on a slight angle toward the viewer, as if you'd taken a regular bookshelf and tilted the back of it down by a couple of inches.

A similar design ought to hold up an amp pretty well, and it wouldn't lift the amp much off the ground - maybe a couple of inches. You could tinker with the design to provide whatever load bearing you need, and whatever angle works best. You might even be able to use a pivot idea to leave the angle adjustable.

You'd have to play around with it for a while to get it right, but hey, 2x4's are cheap as dirt.

You could build in some cushioning too, if you're worried about bare wood scraping on your tolex.

The metal legs sound like a nice classy solution, though.


----------



## Eric Pykala (Jul 1, 2006)

I really liked the Ultimate until I broke two of them in a year. There's a good amp stand by Apex that Yorkville Sound distributes. Really sturdy and flexible in terms of position for around $50.-Eric


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Hey, I see there has been some responses now. I stopped by Canadian tire (in Fernie on my way to Revelstoke for Thanksgiving) and got a 3' piece of aluminum that is 1/8" thick and maybe about 2 1/2" wide.
I hack sawed it into two 18" pieces, grinded the corners round, sanded the sharp edges a bit, and used a palm sander to give a wavy brushed look.

I don't think it will look too bad. It doesn't look quite as finished as chrome Fender Tilt-Legs, but at least they don't say "Fender" on them. I'll post a picture once I get back to my home town and am able to mount them. I'll have to stop somewhere to find appropriate nuts and bolts for mounting and as the stopper nuts. Maybe I can stop in Cranbrook and find something. (I think they have a Home Depot there).
I sure hope this leg project doesn't kill the classy look of my amp. We shall see.


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

bcmatt said:


> Hey, I see there has been some responses now. I stopped by Canadian tire (in Fernie on my way to Revelstoke for Thanksgiving) and got a 3' piece of aluminum that is 1/8" thick and maybe about 2 1/2" wide.
> I hack sawed it into two 18" pieces, grinded the corners round, sanded the sharp edges a bit, and used a palm sander to give a wavy brushed look.
> 
> I don't think it will look too bad. It doesn't look quite as finished as chrome Fender Tilt-Legs, but at least they don't say "Fender" on them. I'll post a picture once I get back to my home town and am able to mount them. I'll have to stop somewhere to find appropriate nuts and bolts for mounting and as the stopper nuts. Maybe I can stop in Cranbrook and find something. (I think they have a Home Depot there).
> I sure hope this leg project doesn't kill the classy look of my amp. We shall see.


 If you want that Aluminum to look like chrome, take some steel wool, soak it in varsol, and rub it for a while. Then use some Autosol alluminum polish. Use a few paper towels,and It will look just like chrome.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Big White Tele said:


> If you want that Aluminum to look like chrome, take some steel wool, soak it in varsol, and rub it for a while. Then use some Autosol alluminum polish. Use a few paper towels,and It will look just like chrome.


Ok, thanks.
I'll look for that stuff on my way home today.
Once I'm home, I'll have to make the decision on whether to polish or not when I see the legs with the cabinet.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Ok, I got it done, and I am now quite happy.
Here are the pics:
http://yeomansinstruments.blogspot.com/2008/10/tilt-back-legs-for-dc30.html


----------

